# Fireline?



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

I dont know much about this line? Is it good for spinning reels? Is it a good line to use all the time such as mono. just curious i was thinking of trying it and wanted to info. Thanks


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its good for spinning reels, just make sure you have your drag set, alot of times when you set the hook with your drag tightened down it will break since it has no give.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I find it WAY too sensitive and under 90% of the fishing situations I just don't like it for my style.

Here's my 2 cents... you know how when you are fishing and you feel the heaviness of a fish and its just there...no THUMP, etc.... well with Fireline I think the fish possibly could feel the same thing on the other end....they may feel that its just not right. Now maybe fish aren't that smart but I think some bass are pretty educated..hehehe( for a fish). Also I find that if I'm using fireline I set the hook too quickly because I feel the bite sooner. I also don't like the way it frays on the end , threading it through a hook can be a pain sometimes. I've bought one spool of it and still have it!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it true that its almost invisible under water? does the no stretch help with hook sets?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you getting Fireline and Fluorocarbon (touted to be invisible underwater) confused?

No Stretch is great for certain fishing methods where you want to feel EVERY little thing your lure/bait does. Example: When Carolina Rigging,a method where typically you have a lot of line out, it helps to have a no strech line sometimes because when you set the hook you can get a better hook penetration in the fish, especially if its a big fish with a solid mouth! Also I can see where in real cold water conditions fireline might work well because fish are not real aggressive and you might want to feel that slightest feeling. I can't give a short answer, hehe, so YES, it helps with hooksets.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you need to ask yourself what kind of fishing you'll be doing. It's not all purpose, but mono really isn't either. I think it's great for jigging for 'eyes, but I don't like to use it when I plan on having to re-tie a lot. That being said, Fireline seems too stiff to me. I've used some others that I like much better.


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

No I know florocarbon is not well suited for spinning gear. I do alot of fishing with rubber worms, senkos, tubes, crankbaits and spinnerbaits. typical bass lures. But i was fishing the tusc with a guy useing it with a little rebel craw and he was outfishing me.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i like fireline. it seems easyer to untangle than mono. to me atlest. and it seems to get tangled less anyways. if you put the line on right the first time with no twists. its real strong. i have been using it for a fiew years now. and i have only lost like 3 things. every other time i eather bend the hook strait or pull in the log or rock that i am hung up on. make sure you tye the polomer knot on it tho, because a regular knot wont hold. it dose get fraied on the end sometimes and it a little hard to get in the hole of the hook. but if you lick it or cut it off right its no problem. or you can burn it off.

j


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use Power Pro on everything...smoother line, smaller diameter and less/easier to get out professional over runs (Backlash).

All in what you like, fish basically set the hook themselves with microfiber lines

Just bought some Power Pro tonight for an ultra light spinning reel....10# test with 2# diameter.

I guess if you bought 8# test, you wouldn't be able to see or feel it?????


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I like fireline, I use it when the smallies are biting real light or when I'm perch fishing in deep water, you can feel them breath on it, but like someone else said it can cause you to set the hook to soon, also since there's no stretch I think it over works the jigs some days and other days the extra action is just the ticket. The zebies on lake erie seem to cut it pretty easy when dragging tubes. You definitly have to adjust to it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i use fire line for most of my fishing when drifting eyes in erie i use the 4-1 fire line then a snap and a crawler harness some times all you feel is the blade stop when a eye sucks it in using fireline perch fishing you can feel the smallest bite and using it for smallmouth when using live bait will out fish mono but i carolina rig it with a flurocarbon leader but fishing for gills or fishing rat-l-traps i like to have some strech most times i dont fish with any lb test over 4# with the exception of cat and carp fishing......................jim


p.s..........i almost allways use some kind of leader (perch rig, harness, flurocarbon) i dont tie the fireline directly to the hook.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought some 2 years ago and fished it in different situations for about 1 month. That's how long it took me to decide I really didn't care for it! For most of my fishing it's too sensitive and I also do a lot of retying which makes it a pain. 

And I thought to myself while messing with the fireline, "are you unhappy with the line you've been using, are you losing fish, missing hook sets, etc..."

The answer was no, so I've still got the fire line sitting in the garage!


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I liked Fire line until I tried to real my open face Quantum in and the line wouldnt reel in. I found that sometimes the line becomes loose on the spool and you have to switch lines.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as I'm concerned, each type, braided or mono has it's application. Braided, very sensitive, no stretch, limp but you can easily tear the hooks out of a fish unless you have the drag properly adjusted.
Mono, less sensitive, stretch allows for a forgiving hookset, developes memory.
I use braided on most of my baitcasting applications and some of my spinning applications.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ron hit it on the head... 
Each has its niche and will outfish the other or out perform the other under certain conditions... I've found that I like the extra feel when flipping/pitching and dragging worms through open water flats...
If you use the same rod(s) for all oyur fishing I would not purchase it...


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

My experience with Fireline is that if you are fishing in a Rocky or Zebra Mussel infected area, then this line WILL FREY. Not just the very end, but _any_ of the line that comes into contact with a "Not so friendly" bottom. 
I found that I had more know failure with this line, then when I use Mono or Flourocarbon lines. 
I like to use this line at night (the green fireline) with our blacklight illuminating it. 
My experience in Erie with this line was pretty convincing that there are definitely better choices of line (for smallmouth). Triton Bill totally outfished us, he claims it was the difference in the line that we were using. He was using Flourocarbon, we were using Fireline. Well, the next time Rob and I went to Erie, we had both taken Bills advice and switched to Flourocarbon. And wouldnt you know it, this was the day that I caught that BEAUTY of a Smallmouth.... Luck? Hmm...I wonder...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a flurocarbon leader on all my braided line set-ups. The fluro takes a terrific beating in weeds, rocks or on Zebra mussels as well as minimizing detection by those creatures with the pea sized brain.  Wonder if we would ever catch them if they had a jelly bean sized brain?  Come to think of it, the larger brain may be better for us considering what some of us 
(with the most highly developed brain) do to try and fool those pea sized brains.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Some tips I've picked up for braided lines (most of these seem to have been covered but I'm feeling redundant today):

Carry a lighter with you to burn off the freyed ends. There are also heat cutters made for braids that can be picked up a BPS and other places.

Use mono backing or a piece of tape to keep the line from spinning on the spool. This is a bigger problem when you don't have much line on the spool.

Use a slower action rod (fiberglass rods are great) to counter the lack of stretch in the line when no stretch is a problem. A slow action rod will allow you to keep most of the sensitivity you get from the line while preventing pre-mature hook sets. This is more important with fast retrieves and top-water lures. I prefer a braided line+fiberglass rod set-up to a mono line+faster graphite rod set-up for top-waters and cranks but I'm probably in the minority there.

There are situations where you will need to use a leader of mono or fluorocarbon or just switch to one of these lines. Braids have poor abrasion resistence and are no where near as invisible as fluoro. I prefer to keep the braided line on my reels and go with a leader when I can.

Also, I prefer Power-Pro to Fireline.

Steve


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

if you like the fireline or spider wire you sould try the stren super braid.i found it does not frey as bad its also rounder.i had fire line on for about 2months and it started to flatten out.i also found i can cast farther than with fire line or spider wire.i stopped buying anthing but stren.the only down side to braided lines that i see is that you must know how to tie a good knot.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift hit the nail on the head 100%.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

smallieguy said:


> Shortdrift hit the nail on the head 100%.


where is falls outdoor do you have a web site?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

No not yet, we're located at 2197 Front st in Cuyahoga Fallls.
about 3 blocks off route 8 north


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone will have their own personal preference for fishing lines. If they didn't there would only be one brand and type.

I wouldn't even think about fishing Erie without fireline on my spinning reels and most of my trolling reels. I fished mono on Erie for years and switched to braid 10 + years ago and fireline 4-5 years ago. I'll never go back to mono for Erie smallmouth, eyes, or perch. I won't and don't drag tubes for smallmouth so I really don't experience the abrasive resistance problems that some others may experience.

If I ever need a leader for spooky fish or abrasion resitance its really easy to add a flourocarbon leader. The polymor (sp?) Knot is simple and fast to tie with fireline.

Use a faster action rod and less drag and it's very hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

smallieguy said:


> No not yet, we're located at 2197 Front st in Cuyahoga Fallls.
> about 3 blocks off route 8 north


next time iam down that way i will have to stop in.


----------

